# Late night Storm Photo's no rain and a photo of Willie wag tail.. Photo's attached.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! Yesterday was so hot and it is spose to get cooler but nothing yet. We had 36dgs yesterday and the humidity 75. There was a storm coming late yesterday but it didn't happen. Anyway i thought id share some photo's of our late night storm that didn't happen.... Oh and i got a photo of Willie's mate this is the one that doesn't sit on our hand. Looking across the road from my place the paddock on the other side.





Looking over to the nursing home from my place a big paddock.




Willie wag Tail's mate. My friend that sits on my hand was here earlier this morning.


Thank you for stopping by.​


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thank you Lyn.those are beautiful photos,especially the little birdie lol.it's beautiful.blessings my friend and have a good night.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the bird photo!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the cooler weather is heading your way Lyn. It has hit here and I think it is now heading north.

Mrs Willie Wagtail is so cute.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> thank you Lyn.those are beautiful photos,especially the little birdie lol.it's beautiful.blessings my friend and have a good night.


Thank you Shane. I love sharing my photos with you all. Thank you my friend.



Pegg said:


> Love the bird photo!


Thanks Pegg. I'm glad you liked the wild bird...



Kate C said:


> I think the cooler weather is heading your way Lyn. It has hit here and I think it is now heading north.
> 
> Mrs Willie Wagtail is so cute.


Thanks Kate. How can you tell that willie is a female.. I just fed the willie that sits on our hands... I got better photo of the skink lizard just now I'll post it afterwards in this thread.... And take a photo of the other Willie...


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Lyn, beautiful photos as usual You have a real gift for photography, that's for sure. The wee birdie is gorgeous. Hope you are able to get some sleep at night with such high temperatures. It's been very hot here today too, and I've been out helping to move some young sheep to a holding paddock.I hope poor Indi isn't feeling the heat too much.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

DamonsMaster said:


> Hi Lyn, beautiful photos as usual You have a real gift for photography, that's for sure. The wee birdie is gorgeous. Hope you are able to get some sleep at night with such high temperatures. It's been very hot here today too, and I've been out helping to move some young sheep to a holding paddock.I hope poor Indi isn't feeling the heat too much.


Thank you Janna... We didn't get the storm it didn't happen... Still hot. The heat doesn't seem to bother Indi.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love the second picture the sky looks so dramatic.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice photos,Lyn! I especially like the photo of the bird!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> I love the second picture the sky looks so dramatic.


Thank you Emma... It was just on dust night fall when I got that photo.... I'm happy you liked it...



nuxi said:


> Nice photos,Lyn! I especially like the photo of the bird!


Thank you Gabby. The little bird is a Willie Wag Tail....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't Lyn. I just think of the one that gets on your hand as the male so I just called this one Mrs. Wagtail.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those are some great pictures! Must have been a bit disappointing that there was no nice cool rain, but I hope the heat wave passes soon. Soon it'll be autumn over there, not to worry  

I love the sky pictures, the way those storm clouds are gathered is beautiful! That Willie Wagtail is beautiful, how sweet your little friend's mate came to visit


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, Lyn! It's really nice to see the Willie wagtail's mate, maybe next time you will manage to take a photo of your wagtail friend.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Some more storm pictures.









The Skink is getting friendly


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Great pictures, Lyn! It's really nice to see the Willie wagtail's mate, maybe next time you will manage to take a photo of your wagtail friend.


Ill Try to get another photo of both willie wag tail's together but it is hard to they are quick.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope you will get some cooler weather soon, Lyn.
It would be great if you got a picture of your two Willie wagtail visitors! 

The skink seems to be very well fed! The ones we have here in my country are usually skinnier (even the pregnant ones), they are likely of a different sub-species.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, I love the new pictures! The second storm picture is especially impressive--I love the way the palm trees are silhouetted against the sky


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have some more photo's to add tomorrow.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see them!


----------

